# Hello from Hawaii



## kohensdad (Oct 18, 2009)

Aloha all! New archer here from Hawaii, just wanted to stop in and say HI!

DJ


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav: *Welcome to AT*:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* DJ. Have fun here.


----------



## JonTheArcher (Mar 26, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!

tell us what you are able to hunt on the Islands!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Speed Trap (Dec 16, 2008)

*Hawaii*

Yes, tell us...

I think I might be going there in June 2011 to Hickman AFB to see my daughter and grandkids, and was curious about hunts there...

Bobby


----------



## kohensdad (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!




rcmjr said:


> Welcome!
> 
> tell us what you are able to hunt on the Islands!!


Here on Oahu it's all wild hog and goat. On the outer islands you've got axis deer, wild hog, feral goat, muflan sheep, and turkey. Actually the Big Island would probably be your best hunt as thats where you'll find muflan. Deer would be found on the islands of Molokai, Maui, and Lanai.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get the :welcome: wagon out for you !:wave:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

